# Fire pistons



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 20, 2010)

To those of you that have used fire pistons and even those who haven't heard of them (google it, they are awesome), I have finally found a design that is reliable enough that if I can keep my technique constant, it works %99  of the time!!! It involves extreme temperances and measurements and even uses a pinch ramp o ring seal design. Between that, the new open head, and the cheap(relative) cost to make, I would say it is an awesome investment... I know of a few people on the forums that sell the kits to make these for about $5-$10 (mine cost me about 13$ and works much better than the $60 eBay ones because I can custom fit my seal and if I mess up, I only lose about 20min. Work time) so if anyone is looking for something to do between your resin drying times, I would reccommend making one of these! If you guys have any questions about design, materials, tinder or even obtaining some materials, please either post here or pm me, thanks!!!


----------



## djpnevans (Feb 20, 2010)

Just had a look and wow I must give this a try.
David


----------



## KenV (Feb 20, 2010)

The history of those is very neat -  Have pictures of your creation?  I made one from brass pipe that works pretty consistently -  what are you using for tube??

None seem to work well with wet tinder (as young boy scouts learn early).


----------



## David M (Feb 20, 2010)

thats cool , is the supplies easly found . other than fungas what will it start?


----------



## Chasper (Feb 20, 2010)

I've made quite a few fire pistons over the years, with mixed success.  I would love to know about your new technique. 

I use the methods described in this tutorial http://www.burghscouts.com/Flyers/FirePiston.pdf but the process is time consuming.


----------



## Monty (Feb 20, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> To those of you that have used fire pistons and even those who haven't heard of them (google it, they are awesome), I have finally found a design that is reliable enough that if I can keep my technique constant, it works %99  of the time!!! It involves extreme temperances and measurements and even uses a pinch ramp o ring seal design. Between that, the new open head, and the cheap(relative) cost to make, I would say it is an awesome investment... I know of a few people on the forums that sell the kits to make these for about $5-$10 (mine cost me about 13$ and works much better than the $60 eBay ones because I can custom fit my seal and if I mess up, I only lose about 20min. Work time) so if anyone is looking for something to do between your resin drying times, I would reccommend making one of these! If you guys have any questions about design, materials, tinder or even obtaining some materials, please either post here or pm me, thanks!!!



So just exactly how did you go about modifying it?


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 20, 2010)

The only thing is use for the tube is the average 1/8” Brass Nipple that uis at least 4” long. However the sizing makes  no sense. Nothing on that tube is 1/8” so you have to go with the one that as a ¼” inside diameter.
  Here are the only supplies I use:
  4” long 1/8” Brass Nipple
  6”x ¼” Brass rod
  High pressure O-ring #006 (there are some on eBay made specifically made for such pressures and wear uses  because this is the most important part of making a fire piston successful) 
  1/8” Brass cap (flat bottoms are the best)
  I found all of these supplies at the local home depot other than the brass rod and the awesome o rings
  For tinder, I use homemade char cloth, oil stained jeans work best and you just cut them up and throw them in an air tight tin can then throw them in the fire the whole principal of char cloth is that it is just cotton burned in an oxygen deprived environment. I have some and can make a bunch if anyone doesn’t have the needed materials…
  I will post some pictures and diagrams once I can make it back in the shop today, Thanks!


----------



## Noah (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool idea... I saw the video of native making one...
I'd really like to see your pictures... Definitely make one myself...
Thanks
Ed


----------



## jimmyers (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be very interested to see your design as I intend to make a couple of these this summer for my sons cub scout troop.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to write up some plans and take some pictures this weekend to post on the thread about it and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just googled "fire piston"--pretty cool. Have to admit that I always considered myself as the outdoor type--but I have never heard of a fire piston before now and I'm a pretty old fart (63). Will be looking forward to read your write up. Thanks.

John


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2010)

Imagine if you reamed the inside, you'd have a precision mating surface, no reason you couldn't ream brass on a wood lathe with a drill chuck in the tailstock and a 4 jaw blow chuck with spigot jaws.
I'd sure like to see your plans or even a good picture.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 21, 2010)

With the brass tubing i buy, it is a seamless inside joined pipe on the inside is like glass, a bit of Vaseline or silicon lube on the o-ring creates a seal like you would not believe!



bitshird said:


> Imagine if you reamed the inside, you'd have a precision mating surface, no reason you couldn't ream brass on a wood lathe with a drill chuck in the tailstock and a 4 jaw blow chuck with spigot jaws.
> I'd sure like to see your plans or even a good picture.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a diagram of the rod and also a final parts list for supplies needed:

Supplies:
1/8" x at least 4" Brass Nipple
1/4" Brass or Steel Rod ( i use steel because it was more readily available and is a bit harder than brass so hopefully it will last longer...)
Size 006 O-Ring
1/8" End Cap for the pipe
Sealant for the pip and end cap. i just use Teflon tape but they also say you can use a bit of JB Weld (untested)

Optional:
Lathe with Jacobs chuck capable of chucking 1/4" rod
Lubricant
45 degree triangle file
Wood to encase the part with
A kit pre-made from certain individuals that sell them on the forums and if they would like to offer these please post here on this forum but do not advertise like a classified...

!!!Necessity!!! The key is a good tinder! I use homemade flint cloth that is just cotton jeans or an old shirt places in a tin can (Altoids can ) then places in a hot fire till the material is black and catches a spark well.

I am heading out to the shop now to try to get some pictures so ill post them asap... and in-case i didn't answer any of your guys' questions, let me know!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread because I want to see your final product!  I just recently "discovered" fire pistons and want to make one as well.  I created a thread and someone pointed me to this one, which I missed the first time around...


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 21, 2010)

Ten months *is* kind of a long "ASAP" ...


----------



## glycerine (Dec 22, 2010)

Chthulhu said:


> Ten months *is* kind of a long "ASAP" ...


 
That's what I'm sayin!  He's just building the suspense... and building... and building...


----------

